# Abmahnung, weil am Telefon nicht erreichbar?



## sascha (25 Oktober 2003)

Juristen, was meint Ihr dazu? 



> Abmahnung: Telefonnummer im Impressum
> Ein Freund und ich betreiben zusammen eine Homepage. Da wir uns nicht sicher waren ob wir dafür ein Impressum brauche, haben wir eins drauf gesetzt mit Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer (Festnetz).
> 
> Nun haben wir eine Abmahnung bekommen, weil wir tagsüber nicht erreichbar waren (10, 14 und 17 Uhr). Ist die Abmahnung berechtigt und was sollen wir tun?
> ...



http://www.webmasterpark.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35868


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2003)

Na, der ist mal wirklich gut...


----------



## Marie (3 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Na, der ist mal wirklich gut...



Tja Heiko, aber diese Abmahnungen find ich gar nicht lustig. Ich hab eine 0180 er Nummer, damit ich jederzeit erreichbar bin, (denn die kann ich innerhalb von 15 Minuten auf jede beliebige Festnetznummer umleiten) und hab auch eine Abmahnung bekommen. Weil ich nämlich den Preis nicht dahinterstehen hatte. Da ich eine Tarifansage habe bevor das Gespräch zustande kommt, kann mein Kunde überhaupt nicht bei mir anrufen ohne vorher über die Kosten informiert zu sein. Insofern bin ich sicher, dass die Abmahnung ungerechtfertigt war.

Nun bezahl ich wahrscheinlich meinem Anwalt mal locker das doppelte, weil ich es nicht gewagt habe, nach all dem was man hier liest auch an Gerichtsurteilen bis hin zum BGH, als Laie in dieser Sache ein Risiko einzugehen und andererseits diese Abzocke nicht dadurch unterstützen wollte, dass ich einfach zahle.

Nun würde mich aber wirklich auch interessieren, wenn wir mal alle drei Tage lang zum Beispiel auf einer Messe weilen, ob ich dann eventuell auch noch eine Abmahnung wegen telefonischer Nichterreichbarkeit zu erwarten hätte? Du lachst? Die Jungs haben aber doch offensichtlich tatsächlich eine Abmahnung bekommen. Sei mal ernst und verrat mir mal, ob ich verpflichtet bin, falls ich mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte, meine Nummer dann jedesmal von der HP zu nehmen? Oder warum lachst Du?   

Ich kann da gar nicht mehr lachen.


----------



## Heiko (3 November 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eine 0180 er Nummer, damit ich jederzeit erreichbar bin, (denn die kann ich innerhalb von 15 Minuten auf jede beliebige Festnetznummer umleiten)


Dafür sind doch eigentlich die 0700-Nummern gedacht.


			
				Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Du lachst? Die Jungs haben aber doch offensichtlich tatsächlich eine Abmahnung bekommen. Sei mal ernst und verrat mir mal, ob ich verpflichtet bin, falls ich mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte, meine Nummer dann jedesmal von der HP zu nehmen? Oder warum lachst Du?


Ich lache, weil ich bei dieser dreisten Abzocke davon überzeugt bin, dass man bei einer Klage auf die Nase fallen würde. Ich persönlich (IANAL) halte das für aussichtslos. Niemand kann ständige Erreichbarkeit garantieren. Wers nicht glaubt, soll mal bei einer beliebigen Hotline anrufen. 
Ich sehe das als Chance, einen Anwalt glücklich zu machen.
Zudem ist ja durchaus strittig, ob überhaupt eine Telefonnummer erforderlich ist (wenn auch die meisten Fachleute dieser Meinung sind).
Insofern finde ich das etwas lustig, weil mal wieder jemand mit einer hanebüchenen Abzockidee versucht, Geld zu machen. Meine Meinung und - wie gesagt - IANAL.
Man sollte auch nie vergessen, dass Abmahnungen nicht eingeführt wurden um sich dadurch zu bereichern. Das übersehen viele Abmahner aber leider mittlerweile.


----------



## sascha (3 November 2003)

> Ich hab eine 0180 er Nummer, (...) und hab auch eine Abmahnung bekommen. Weil ich nämlich den Preis nicht dahinterstehen hatte.



Ups, dann bekommt aber noch jemand anders Probleme:

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/14/index.html

 :lol:


----------



## Marie (4 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das als Chance, einen Anwalt glücklich zu machen.
> Zudem ist ja durchaus strittig, ob überhaupt eine Telefonnummer erforderlich ist (wenn auch die meisten Fachleute dieser Meinung sind).
> Insofern finde ich das etwas lustig, weil mal wieder jemand mit einer hanebüchenen Abzockidee versucht, Geld zu machen. Meine Meinung und - wie gesagt - IANAL.
> Man sollte auch nie vergessen, dass Abmahnungen nicht eingeführt wurden um sich dadurch zu bereichern. Das übersehen viele Abmahner aber leider mittlerweile.



Ich denke mal mit den paar Kröten wird der Anwalt auch nicht glücklich, wenn der Betroffene das hohe Risiko nicht eingeht bei unserer manchmal recht unnachvollziehbaren Rechtsprechung eventuell doch eine Teilschuld zu bekommen und auf den Kosten sitzenzubleiben. Der Rechtschutz hält sich nämlich aus solchen Sachen raus. Und Recht haben heisst nicht Recht bekommen.

Und leider übersehen das nicht nur die Abmahner, sondern offensichtlich auch manche Richter. Wie sonst ist es erklärbar, dass sich der BGH damit befasste, ob es zumutbar ist zwei Klicks bis zum Impressum zu benötigen oder nicht und ob das Impressum heissen muss oder auch Kontakt heissen darf? Und dass in diesem Zusammenhang niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass der normale Durchschnittsverbraucher keinen blassen Schimmer hat was Impressum heissen soll, jeder normale Mensch sich aber was unter Kontakt vorstellen kann, sowas banales gibt es in unserer Rechtsprechung überhaupt nicht. 

Und deshalb werden wohl diese Abmahner schon Ihr Geld noch so lange verdienen, wie unsere Rechtsprechung die auch noch teilweise unterstützt und durch seltsame Urteile ermuntert, statt solche Verfahren, wie das oben genannte, wegen Geringfügigkeit gar nicht erst bis zum BGH kommen zu lassen. Reg mich tierisch auf, deshalb hör ich jetzt lieber auf darüber zu schreiben.

@sascha

ja genaudas mein ich, nicht einmal Behörden wissen, dass sie die Gebühren dazuschreiben müssen und Du als kleine unbedarfte Einzelperson, Du hast es zu wissen oder zu blechen. Und zu solchem Handeln sind diese Rechtsanwälte auch noch offiziell befugt. Im übrigen hab ich bis heute noch nirgendwo etwas gefunden, wo wirklich steht, dass die Gebühren schriftlich bei der Nummer zu erscheinen haben, es heisst lediglich, dass der Benutzer informiert sein muss, bevor ihm erhöhte Kosten entstehen.


----------



## Marie (4 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Marie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mir bis ich dies las unbekannt. Ich habe mich aber jetzt mal rumgegoogelt und möcht Dir deshalb die Frage stellen: Was ist nun der Unterschied? Ich sehe keinen, ausser dem Nachteil, dass mich die 0700 auch noch was kostet und den Kunden auf den Cent dasselbe kostet.

http://rufnummer-0700.gewinnerseiten.de Der Anbieter kassiert 12 Cent pro Minute von meinem Anrufer und von mir noch eine monatliche Grundgebühr dazu. Die 0180-Nummer hab ich kostenlos und einen Cent pro Minute bekomm ich noch dazu, der Anrufer zahlt exakt dasselbe. Warum also sollte ich dem Anbieter der 0700-Nummer noch was dazuschenken?  :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Warum also sollte ich dem Anbieter der 0700-Nummer noch was dazuschenken?  :gruebel:


0180 sind sogenannten Shared-cost-Nummern. Der Anrufer und der Anbieter teilen sich die Kosten.
Vorteil ist, dass diese geographisch routbar sind, wenn Du von Hamburg aus eine 0180-Nummer anrufst, kommst Du vielleicht in einem anderen Call-Center raus als von München aus.
Zudem sind die Kosten für den Anrufer immer transparent und identisch, auch wenn abends z.B. das Münchner Call-Center nach Berlin umgeleitet wird weil in München nachts nicht gearbeitet wird. Auch kann der Anbieter entscheiden, dass er von bestimmten Nummern aus nicht angerufen werden können soll (z.B. von Handynetzen aus).
0180-Nummern sind also vorwiegend für gewerbliche Nutzer gedacht.
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-03-00_m/fs.html
Wenn Du wirklich 1 Cent pro Minute bekommst, ist das eindeutig regelwidrig.

0700 sind die sogenannten "persönlichen" Rufnummern. Die kannst Du kostenfrei innerhalb des Festnetzes umleiten und überall hinnehmen. Egal wo Du bist, kostet das den Anrufe dasselbe und zudem fällt für Dich nur dann was an, wenn Du auf ein Handy oder ins Ausland umleiten willst.
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-02-00_m/fs.html
http://0700.1und1.de


----------

